# Überprüfung mehrere Formulare mit einem Script



## podqu (4. Jan 2006)

Hallo!

Ich verkaufe in meinem selbst gebastelten Webshop drei T-Shirts. Bei jedem kann man über ein Pulldown-Menü (Name: groesse) die Größe (S,M,L) auswählen. Als Startwert besitzt jedes Menü das Wort "Größe". Daneben ist ein Button "In den Warenkorb". Natürlich möchte ich verhindern, dass jemand ein T-Shirt in der Größe "Größe" bestellen kann. Darum soll ein Javascript überprüfen, ob eine richtige Größe (S, M oder L) und nicht noch der Startwert ausgewählt ist.

```
Dazu benutz ich folgendes script:

function EingabenUeberpruefen()
{
    var Fehlermeldung = "";
 
    if(document.form1.groesse.value == "Größe")
    {
        Fehlermeldung += "Bitte wähle eine Größe aus!\n";
    }
 
    if(Fehlermeldung)
    {
        alert(Fehlermeldung);
 
        return false;
    }
    else
    {
        return true;
    }
}
```
Die problematische Stelle befindet sich in Zeile 8. Ich habe ja drei verschieden Formulare (form1, form2, form3). Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht drei mal die Funktion EingabenUeberpruefen kopieren muss, um für jedes Formular eine Überprüfung zu realisieren.

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass das Javascript nur das Formular überprüft, dessen Submit-Button ich geklickt habe?

Danke!
podqu


----------



## Roar (4. Jan 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## Sky (4. Jan 2006)

Du kannst deiner Methode doch einfach den Parameter-Wert übergeben, der geprüft werden soll.


----------



## podqu (4. Jan 2006)

und wie mache ich das?


----------



## Sky (5. Jan 2006)

Wenn Du mehr als einen Submit-Button hast, so kannst Du für jeden definieren, dass ein Wert übergeben wird:

```
function EingabenUeberpruefen(uncheckedValue) {
```

Der function bekommt den Value aus dem zugehörigem Formular übergeben und in der function wird "uncheckedValue" geprüft.


----------

